

Red Hat and the CentOS Project Join Forces to Speed Open Source Innovation - lvillani
http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2014/1/red-hat-and-centos-join-forces

======
facorreia
That sounds like very good news. I run my project on CentOS in order to
benefit from the solid base which is RHEL, and from the contributions of the
open source community. I believe that now these benefits will increase.

